# 2010 Health & Fitness Goals



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I hate New Years resolutions, as they are just meaningless and get forgotten within a few days or weeks, but a longer term goal with a plan of action behind it is much more worthwhile IMHO. On 1st Sept I weighed 201lbs and set myself a goal of weighing 175lbs on Xmas day this year, and having a clear goal and plan, I reached 175lbs exactly on the 28th December :thumb:

My goals for 2010 are:

1. Build my aerobic fitness further - complete a half marathon and a century bike ride this year, as well as my triathlon targets.

2. Get my bodyfat to a 'lean' level, probably around 11-12%, which means I also need to increase my muscle mass while I continue to reduce my bodyfat further. More resistance training this year, using a combo of the weights room, circuit training, kettlebells and bands.

So, what are people's health & fitness goals (and plans) for 2010?


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Hit 80kg's by March, through building muscle and eating healthy.

I'm currently 71kg's!

I'll be taking part in the 100 Pushups challenge, search my nick and using the free gym at work


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

My year as such will come round at the end April as it will be a year since I got back into cycling, would like to hit at least 2000 miles by then, ideally it would be nice to do 2500, currently at 1500 odd.

Next year would really like to double that.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Loose 10 kilos of fat and 10 cm on the waist, keep up the cross country jogging and build some more muscles.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Gain good weight, I am currently 13 and a bit stone but carrying a little to much around the middle. My goal is to get to around 15 stone while dropping a bit off my waist. I'm going into a new job in just over a week which will give me free access to a gym and will be able to train on meal break, and for the job I would like to be a bit leaner with extra size and good strength which will be needed every now and then in the job.

Been hit and miss with the gym for the last couple of months if I'm honest and drinking a little to much which is where the waist has come from (kept at the same weight but seen a change in shape), I'm hoping this big change (job) in my life is also going to see a big change in my recent training habits. Diet as well, been pretty poor lately but I'm determined to get stuck right in once the new year has passed, I'm looking forward to it and can't wait for new years eve because one last blow out and then I am on the health trail.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Stop smoking 

Get back on my bicycle in late March/early April and really build my anaerobic capacity.

I have worked out that my winter "fat" is 9 pounds, so not too much to lose.

I actually have much more muscle than I did in previous years, so I will be interested in seeing what shape I am by Autumn.

Have to stop the smoking though.......


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Have just signed up to a new gym that opens in January about a 4 min walk from home and also on my driving route home from work so my resolution is to use it and get some fitness/toning back ready for my wedding at the beginning of March, and then for being on the beach in Thailand afterwards! 

Thats gives me 2 months training and then a month off! Thinking classes like body pump & combat, circuits and swimming as find lengthy weigths time etc boring and classes more enjoyable with hopefully quicker results (ie mix of resistance and carido work).

All easy to say so gotta put it into practice!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Vyker said:


> Hit 80kg's by March, through building muscle and eating healthy.
> 
> I'm currently 71kg's!


Snap, although I'm currently 69kg (up from 66.8kg 3 weeks ago ) and want to get up to 75kg by April (I'll have been training for a year then) and maybe 80kg by next summer (December).

I'm supposed to be around 11% BF according to the calipers but I've seen pictures of people who are and they're much more ripped than me.

I also want to complete either the Royal Marines or Para training march thingy (when I can find info on it) which I believe is something like a 20 mile hike with 15/20kg pack.

And I'm going to aim for that by next christmas.

Found it at long last:



Wikipedia said:


> The Commando course
> The culmination of training is the Commando course. Following the Royal Marines taking on responsibility for the Commando role with the disbandment of the Army Commandos at the end of World War II, all Royal Marines, except those in the Royal Marines Band Service, complete the Commando course as part of their training (see below). Key aspects of the course include climbing and ropework techniques, patrolling, and amphibious warfare operations.
> 
> This intense phase ends with a series of tests which have remained virtually unchanged since World War II. Again, these tests are done in full fighting order of 32 lb (14.5 kg) of equipment.
> ...


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

I have one goal, and thats fast recovery from this blasted broken leg

My consultant said that it would be 8 weeks after cast removal for any running, so i aim to do it faster than that. 

Cast is off mid Jan, so the hard work starts then. 

My left leg is f*cked. The other day i got cramp in it from resisting pulling on a sock over my cast.... Its now visibly smaller.... Lots of isolation work on the left leg required

I was planning a half marathon in March, but thats out now, so i guess ill be aiming for the Great North Run instead

I have a plan in my head for getting back to running asap, so we will see how that pans out

Weight wise, im running at about 100kgs just now, which im fine with, but could do with dropping maybe half a stone. 

Up until my break i was working on my arms, so that will continue into next year - two people commented on them in the last week, so they must be looking ok 

I also plan to revisit my current training regime. Ive been doing a variant of TBT for well over a year now, so im thinking i may go back to combining muscle groups per session (i.e. Chest & Biceps) for 6 months or so


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Recover from my thigh strain which has been on the go for a month now, every time I think it has gone i work out and and its there again so much so after a run on xmas day I could not walk without alot of pain on boxing day.

Got a half marathon on 28th Feb which I will strungle to train properly for but pier pressure  will probably mean I end up doing it. 

After that would like to do some more half marathon's beating my time, each time I do one, maybe a duathlon as well.

Also I did a Evans Cycle ride last year, really well organised, good value but struggled on the 30 mile off road one so a couple more of those.

Keep up with by british military fitness and progress to the next group.

Final thing, help my g/f to get to the next group in british military fitness she has gone from no excersise to three times a week and is doing really well. Last night she was top of her group :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I am about to start my usual start of the year slim down...

I normally take around a week or so to lose the half stone I put on over the xmas break!!! :lol:

It's not something I recomend to anyone to do, but I have been doing it for years now - normally do it just before a holiday too....

Basically the diet becomes *very* restrictive and the exercise becomes *very* intense and lots of it!!

Add lots of water, green tea and working out in the steam room, it's pretty hard going...:devil::devil:

After that, and since I am now free from injury, I will be back to my normal weight / CV routine which has served me very well for just over a decade!

Main aim for 2010 is to get my six pack back!

:thumb:


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

I started trying to get in shape September - weighed 16.2 stone - went to the gym 3/4 times a week, and a couple of months ago replaced at least 3 gym sessions with spinning classes.

I now weigh 14.2 stone - target is 12 stone

Plan to start Krav Maga lessons soon, so that with spinning and gym should get me there!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Shift this last bit of fat and get the 6-pack back that I haven't seen properly for a couple of years now!



ryand said:


> Have just signed up to a new gym that opens in January about a 4 min walk from home and also on my driving route home from work so my resolution is to use it and get some fitness/toning back ready for my wedding at the beginning of March, and then for being on the beach in Thailand afterwards!


Wheres that one mate? What is it called?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

MOB said:


> Plan to start Krav Maga lessons soon, so that with spinning and gym should get me there!


 I recently started Krav Maga and love it! I would say I am quite fit, but still felt knackered after Krav. Also learnt some self-defense in the process "D


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

ahaydock said:


> I recently started Krav Maga and love it! I would say I am quite fit, but still felt knackered after Krav. Also learnt some self-defense in the process "D


Excellent - there are lessons starting in MK and Northampton soon - I am not that fit so I'll probably keel over lol


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

any real heavy weights amongst us, looking to loose so serious blubber ?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

MOB said:


> Excellent - there are lessons starting in MK and Northampton soon - I am not that fit so I'll probably keel over lol


where in MK?

Might be up for some of this, although my week is pretty packed already...

This is just incredible stuff!


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> where in MK?
> 
> Might be up for some of this, although my week is pretty packed already...
> 
> ...


Pm sent :thumb:

http://www.kmda.co.uk/


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Not a million miles from MK so would be interested in this too.

My goals for 2010 are first and foremost to get the all clear to start training properly again (hopefully in next couple of weeks) and then lose the weight I have gained from three months of no exercise and then build and taper etc for the second half of the mountain bike XC season, a charity ride in the Alps in September and build for the TransWales in 2011 and a full tilt at the national champs in 2012.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

I just want to be able to lift my own bodyweight and run a mile - quickly. Starting from pretty much a completely sedentary lifestyle, cultivated over the last 6 years, this may just be too big a task.

Been looking at Krav Maga too. The MK instructor, James Hobson, looks like he is opening a class in Cambridge soon.


----------

